# Motor Durability



## lnchase2000 (Apr 26, 2002)

Thinking of buying a 29ft. Sun Stream with a 454 engine.( Question)is 92,000 miles a lot to have for a 1992 model. How durabile are these motors.How many miles is a motor this size good for Before a rebuild.
First time rv"er

Lloyd Chase


----------



## C Nash (Apr 26, 2002)

Motor Durability

Lloyd, I would consider a M/H with 92000 to be near its end but, a lot depends on how well it has been serviced. I have seen the 454 with 150000 miles and still running.  I have also seen them being replaced with 40000 so its hard to say.  Have it checked by a qualified mechanic.  Be prepared for a lot of expense on a M/H with this many miles and age.  If the transmission is original, it is probably near its death bed and appliances are also. If you can do most repairs and the price is right go for it.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

